
Sprig Company News - macrael
https://blog.sprig.com/blog/sprig-company-news
======
macrael
Pour one out. They really changed their model a few times and that last
configuration was pretty great. Food showed up faster than any of the regular
restaurant delivery services and the menu was fairly diverse and tasty.

~~~
narrator
They were probably losing tons of money on all that great food and service
though. I am going to miss all the great money losing services when this
bubble is finally over.

